# جل الشعر



## phyyyyy (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوة طريقة توضيح تركيبة جل الشعر 

ارجو المساعدة للاهمية


----------



## العجمىى (26 مارس 2010)

المادة
الوظيفة
الكمية
PVP (بولي فينيل بيروليدينون) ليفسكول
مادة مثبتة
gr(30-40 )
كاربابول (كاربومير)
الشكل الجلاتيني للجل
gr7
تري ايتانول أمين
للتعديل واعطاء شكل الجل النهائي
gr5
غليسيرين
اللمعان للشعر
gr50
محسنات (Vit-5B-A ) زيت خروع
تقوية وتغذية الشعر
-----------
مادة حافظة (فورمول )
منع التعفن
2gr
ماء
---------
حتى gr1000



طريقة العمل
الطريقة العامة
قم بحل الليفسكول بأقل كمية من الماء مع التحريك
قم بحل الكربابول بالماء
اضف تري ايتانول امين الى الكاربابول ثم اضف الليفسكول
قم باضافة المواد التالية غليسيرين محسنات فورمول

طريقة دونكى
قم باضافة محلول الليفسكول الى محلول الكاربابول فيتشكل سائل فيه معلقات قم بفصل المعلقات عن السائل واضف تري ايتانول امين
ثم اكمل وفق الطريقة العامة (غير مستحبة هذه الطريقة بسب صعوبة فصل المعلقات والهدر في العمل )

بعض الملاحظات

* الكاربابول ينحل بالماء بصعوبة لذلك نستخدم الخلاط للسرعة لكن هنا يصبح في الجل فقاعات من الهواء قد لا تحبذ لدى المستهلك
* قم باستخدام الماء المقطرة لكي لا يخبط الجل ويتعكر
* يمكن اضافة الايتانول للجل وذلك لاعطاء الشكل الجميل للجل من جهة وجفاف الجل على الرأس بسرعة لسرعة تطايرة

لا تقوم باضافة العطر الى الجل بشكل مباشر لكي لا يتعكر وانما ادهن العلبة بالرائحة المطلوبة
منقول


----------



## phyyyyy (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## waelfay (28 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم 
هناك مادة توين 20 يمكن اضافتها لكن ما هي فائدتها و كيف يمكن ان نصنع جل شعر قوي جدا حيث يعمل على تصلب الشعر مثل المسامير الحديد


----------



## العجمىى (28 مارس 2010)

waelfay قال:


> اخي الكريم
> هناك مادة توين 20 يمكن اضافتها لكن ما هي فائدتها و كيف يمكن ان نصنع جل شعر قوي جدا حيث يعمل على تصلب الشعر مثل المسامير الحديد


 اولا مادة توين 20 بنضعها حتى لا يتعكر الجيل ويكون شفاف ثانيا التركيبة المذكورة جيدا جداااااااا 
ومائية ام التى تصلب مثل المسامير فهى مصنوعة من cmc اوتايلوز وهى مش مضمونة على الشعر


----------



## دى ماركو (22 أبريل 2010)

اخى الكريم 
هل ماده توين 20 
هى نفس الماده المسماه تى 20
لان على حد معلوماتى ان تى 20 ماده تستخدم على الماء لرى المحاصيل الصحراويه لعدم ترسب الماء فى التربه الرمليه وماده تى 20 بترسب الماء على الزرع ليستفيد اطول فتره ممكنه من الماء بدل نزولها على التربه الرمليه مباشره لكى تكتمل عمليه التمثيل الضوئى للنبات او التمثيل الغذائى


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (13 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم لكن اين اجد مادةpvp


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور أخى الكريم*


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

العجمىى قال:


> اولا مادة توين 20 بنضعها حتى لا يتعكر الجيل ويكون شفاف ثانيا التركيبة المذكورة جيدا جداااااااا
> ومائية ام التى تصلب مثل المسامير فهى مصنوعة من cmc اوتايلوز وهى مش مضمونة على الشعر


 
معلومات جميلة جداً بس أحب أضيف إن مادة توين 20 هي مادة غير أنيونية تدخل في كثير من الصناعات التطبيقية: (الدوائية ـ التجميل ـ المنظفات.. إلخ)
و هي بالأساس عبارة عن بولي سوربيت و لها أرقام مختلفة (20 ، 40 ، 60 ، 80)
و هي مصنعة أساساً بإضافة السوربيتول المعالج بأكسيد الإيثيللين و يخلط بأحد الأحماض الدهنية المعالج إيضاً بأكسيد الإيثيللين. و هي مجازاً عبارة عن خليط من كحول و حمض (إستر يعني) و يختلف الرقم (20 ، 40 ، 60 ، 80) حسب نوع الحمض المعالج بأكيد الإيثيللين الذي تمت إضافته

هذه المادة وظيفتها الأساسية لعمل المستحلب و هو إتمام تداخل الزيت بالماء و ليس إذابة. يطلقون عليها الرابط. أي يربط الزيت بالماء بكفاءة عالية و يمنع فصل الخليط بتخزينه.


----------



## sami-80 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## najib new (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*طريقة عمل جل الشعر*



العجمىى;157076:56::56::56:
[SIZE=5 قال:


> الوظيفة[/SIZE]
> الكمية
> PVP (بولي فينيل بيروليدينون) ليفسكول
> مادة مثبتة
> ...


----------



## sayed piano (30 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا


----------



## عزة عمر الخضر (29 يناير 2013)

بس الجل ضار بالشعر ويسبب تساقطه


----------



## chemist97 (2 فبراير 2013)

الموضوع ابسط بكتير بس شئ جميل


----------



## ابواحمدومريم (16 فبراير 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم​


----------



## علاوي86 (19 أبريل 2013)

يمكن صناعة جل فاخر جدا من الاعشاب الطبيعية لتنعيم الشعر وهو عبارة عن اخذ عشبة الكثيراء ونقعها بما يعادلها من وزن في الماء ومن ثم استخدمها وانظر النتائج الرائعة


----------



## محمد يوسف ريان (23 أبريل 2013)

يا اخوانى الجل بيتعكر منى ليه عملت كل التركيبات الموجوده من الاخوة الكرام وبرده بيتعكر منى


----------



## دعاء الكراون (26 أبريل 2013)

ممكن التركيبه عشان احاول اساعدك


----------



## Amer2012 (9 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

